# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  Azerbaycan adının kökeni

## ceydaaa

Azerbaycan sözcüğünün kökeni konusunda birçok değişik görüş bulunmaktadır. Bunların arasında önde gelen görüşler şunlardır:

1. Eski
Asların adından kaynaklanır ve Aser yurdu, Aserler yurdu demektir.
2. 
Ahameniş İmparatorluğu'nda 
Medya bölgesine valilik yapmış ve imparatorluğun
Büyük İskender tarafından fethinden sonra görevine devam etmiş Atropat'ın adından kaynaklanır.
3. "Od" anlamındaki azer sözcüğünden gelir ve Odlar Yurdu anlamındadır.

----------

